# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Сознание Кришны в каждом городе и деревне >  Преданные в Ницце!!!

## Ольга10

Харе Кришна дорогие преданные!!! Дочь поступила в институт в Ниццу, хочу знать есть ли преданные в Ницце или поблизости, напишите пожалуйста. Может община есть? почта ippo-mariya@yandex.ru

----------

